

Ask HN: Does anybody wants to show me what is going on in San Francisco? - wallunit

Hi guys, I am a Software-Developer from Germany. I am am a skilled Python programmer, have a lot of experience with web development and I am involved in various open source projects. This week I am in San Francisco and I know that a lot of cool software projects are based, here. So does anybody wants to show me his startup or just something cool he is working on or just want to discuss interesting stuff while having a beer? ;)
======
late2part
You might put your email in your profile so we can contact you privately :-)

------
quadlock
Hey, I too am an experienced python web developer with some iOS experience
visiting SF this week and some of next. Does anyone want to show me his/her
startup? My email is johnwlockwood at gmail.

~~~
wallunit
Where are you right now? Lets meet. Just write me an email it is in my
profile, now.

------
ohnivak
No one is listening.

